# Marlieri or Transcriptus? That is the question.



## Superfly724

Google isn't much help on this matter, so I'm taking it to the experts. Is this a Julidochromis Marlieri Gombe, or a Julidochromis Transcriptus?


----------



## emc7

here you go, Marlieri "gombe" http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1537 

They were sold in the club as transcriptus "gombe" with a warning that were meaner than other transcriptus.


----------



## Superfly724

That's what I was leaning towards. The two I got were alone in a tank in the back of Marine Fish and Reef back before they changed locations, and they were just labled Julidochromis and were $8 a piece. Naturally I snatched them up. The only aggression I ever see out of them is towards each other, but it's rare. I guess because they have so much space and so many hiding places. Anyways, I'm glad I've finally cleared it up. I've seen a couple different places where people would post about their Transcriptus and they look just like my Marlieri.

They're gorgeous fish. The pictures I posted are only of the larger one I have. The smaller one has the prettiest blue coloring when the bigger one approaches. It's just hard to capture. It's a stunning blue, though. And it seems to work, because the bigger one usually swims off after the smaller one flares.


----------



## Superfly724

Here's a (blurry) photo of the smaller one somewhat flared out. This really doesn't even do it justice. They've grown into one of my favorite fish.


----------

